
Amazon poached 30 executives from Microsoft in the past 3 years - Sonnol53
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-poached-30-former-microsoft-executives-2015-to-2017-vs-google-report-2018-6
======
pmdulaney
"Poached" is such a negative word. How about "recruited"?

------
pinewurst
How many left for Amazon and then returned?

